# Prüfen, ob Objekt von einer Klasse ist



## pktm (14. Apr 2008)

Hallo!

Wie kann ich prüfen, ob ein Objekt von einer bestimmten Klasse ist?
Momentan mache ich das mit 
	
	
	
	





```
if( obj.getClass().toString().equals("class MyClass") )
```
 aber das erscheint mir unsauber. Gibt es andere Möglichkeiten?
Ich bin leider auf eine solche Kontrollstruktur angewiesen und kann keine entsprechend typisierten Methoden benutzen.

Grüße, pktm


----------



## Niki (14. Apr 2008)

```
public class Person{

}
```

Und hier abfragen

```
Object o = new Person();

if(o.getClass() == Person.class){

}
```

oder


```
if(o instanceof Person){

}
```

das liefert aber auch true zurück, wenn o eine Subtyp von Person ist


----------



## SlaterB (14. Apr 2008)

oder 
Person.class.isAsignable(o)


----------



## Gast (14. Apr 2008)

Danke!


----------

